# Assetto Corsa Competizione Gameplay



## Batze (30. Juni 2018)

Bald ist es soweit, voraussichtlich nächsten Monat, kommt Assetto Corsa Competizione als Early Access. Für alle Fans der gepflegten Rennsim habe ich hier mal ein kommentiertes (Pre Alpha)Video das so einiges aus der E3 Präsentation zeigt.
Assetto Corsa Competizione spezialisiert sich voll auf die GT3 Blancpain Serie. Neu ist der Umstieg auf die Unreal Engine 4 wodurch dann auch Regen und Tag Nachtwechsel ermöglicht wird. Auch soll es eine lernende KI geben, dazu mehr im Video.
Die Steamseite gibt es übrigens auch schon.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4vnniC4m01w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Juni 2018)

Da warte ich auch schon gespannt drauf. Find's zwar etwas schade, dass man sich scheinbar ausschließlich auf GT3 Autos spezialisieren wird, aber wenn die dafür in jeder Hinsicht super detailliert umgesetzt sind, kann ich erstmal damit leben. Ein echtes Assetto Corsa 2 wird dann evtl. später noch erscheinen, wenn die Entwickler Erfahrung mit der neuen Engine gesammelt haben.


----------



## Batze (30. Juni 2018)

Nur erstmal GT3, also eine Serie hat aber auch seine Vorteile, wie im Video auch erläutert wird. Das Team kann sich dann voll auf die einzelnen Autos und Strecken konzentrieren und muss nicht für 100 Autos alles berechnen, gerade in Sachen KI im Solo Spiel erhoffe ich mir da was und was den Sim Faktor/Berechnungen angeht noch mehr als es AC eh schon zu bieten hat. Manchmal kann eine beschränkung auch ganz gut sein und nebenbei, die Modder Szene wird ja auch wieder zuschlagen, was mit der UE 4 ja noch besser geht.
Mal sehen was sie Preislich für die EA anschlagen.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Juli 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Nur erstmal GT3, also eine Serie hat aber auch seine Vorteile, wie im Video auch erläutert wird. Das Team kann sich dann voll auf die einzelnen Autos und Strecken konzentrieren und muss nicht für 100 Autos alles berechnen, gerade in Sachen KI im Solo Spiel erhoffe ich mir da was und was den Sim Faktor/Berechnungen angeht noch mehr als es AC eh schon zu bieten hat. Manchmal kann eine beschränkung auch ganz gut sein und nebenbei, die Modder Szene wird ja auch wieder zuschlagen, was mit der UE 4 ja noch besser geht.
> Mal sehen was sie Preislich für die EA anschlagen.



Stimmt, je weniger Content gemacht wird, desto detaillierter kann dieser ungesetzt werden. Dennoch werde ich die Straßenwagen wohl ein wenig vermissen. Mit nem 458 über die Strecken zu heizen hat schon mächtig Spaß gemacht. Auch diverse klassische Rennwagen (60er Jahre LeMans Prototypen) werden mir fehlen. Aber wie gesagt: Irgendwann kommt sicher ein richtiges Assetto Corsa 2, dann sicher auch wieder mit Straßenfahrzeugen und hoffentlich auch mit Mod Support.


----------



## Batze (4. Juli 2018)

Jo erstmal sehen und ein GTR 3 ist ja auch noch im Anmarsch. Das wird ein gutes Racing Jahr.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Juli 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Jo erstmal sehen und ein GTR 3 ist ja auch noch im Anmarsch. Das wird ein gutes Racing Jahr.



Wobei ich da langsam doch wieder ein wenig skeptisch bin, da es schon recht lange nichts offizielles mehr dazu zu hören gab und das Konzept dem von Assetto Corsa Competizione schon SEHR ähnlich klingt. Ich hoffe, das Projekt wird nicht eingestampft. Immerhin plant man ja auch die Engine evtl. später für RaceRoom Racing Experience zu übernehmen.


----------

